# Valentine's Table



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's a table that I made for my bride of 25 years for Valentine's Day. She needed something to put by her chair to read by, and this is what I came up with.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## epackage (Feb 15, 2013)

Is the top epoxied to the base Chip? Nice looking piece...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

I made it with scraps that I had kept from various jobs. The marble is from an old bank countertop left over from a sign I made for the city hall that had moved into the old bank building. Laid out the hexagon and used a diamond blade on a circular saw, clamping a straightedge for a guide for each cut. Belt sanded the saw marks out, and also beveled the edges with the sander too. Then I took a large sharpening stone and water and rubbed it by hand for the final finish. I didn't want any fasteners showing so I set a threaded rod in epoxy in the underside of the top, which screwed into a coupling nut that I set in a hole in the top end of the spindle.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

A couple of shots of the leg attachment. I dovetailed the legs into the base of the spindle, which was probably the biggest challenge to get right. I don't have any fancy equipment, only a homemade router table, so close tolerances are a little tough to manage. It really makes one appreciate the early furniture makers, who turned out extraordinary pieces with no power tools whatsoever.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 15, 2013)

A very nice gift indeed.  Well done!


 PD


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work, she has to be thrilled with that!  I have a lot of green marble around here and want to start cutting small pieces to work into something.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice Jim!![sm=thumbup1.gif],when I was young and poor (now old and poor) I made a lot of colonial furniture for our first house. Some of the pieces survived that I did a good enough job on. That looks like it was  a lot of fun to make and it really is the ultimate gift for someone. Now dont forget the long stem roses,Candy, Buildlabear,do the wash,neck massage,foot rub.......and then maybe your next expensive bottle purchase will be explained and excepted more easily.....yeah right[8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 16, 2013)

What an amazing and thoughtful gift!!! I bet she was delighted!


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 16, 2013)

Classic three leg table needs no leveling.  Sweet gift.  [sm=thumbup.gif]  PS I despise people with talent [8|] ... NOT!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 16, 2013)

I know she will cherish that table.  It is lovely.  What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## sandchip (Feb 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Now don't forget the long stem roses, Candy, Buildlabear, do the wash, neck massage, foot rub.......and then maybe your next expensive bottle purchase will be explained and accepted more easily.....yeah right[8D]


 
 You got that right, brother!

 Melinda, the legs are old growth pine salvaged from a house Daddy tore down back in the early '70s.  The spindle is a section of a treated pine 4 x 4 left over from a job that had unusually tight grain for what you see in the lumberyard nowadays.

 By the way, I wouldn't be able to do much of anything if it hadn't been for Daddy.  So really, he gets the credit here, not me.  I just wish he was still around to show it to.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 16, 2013)

That is a slick looking table and the pine does indeed look particularly good relative to what is usually available. Also, great work on the joinery, and with a home-made router table no less!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure he sees it and how good you are to your sweet bride.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 19, 2013)

Very sweet ! I always love a handmade gift! 
 I bet she loved it! Great job!
 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AMChandler (Feb 21, 2013)

Gorgeous! Great job.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, everybody.  I really do appreciate the kind words.


----------

